# 3 State 3 Mountain FINAL CALL!



## bill105 (Mar 19, 2003)

Final call for 3s3m. Whos going? Whos wimping out and why?

My buds all have excuses for bagging it this year but the early registration is on a record setting pace. 

I'll be there on one condition...that the weather forecast at intellicast has the chance of rain at 30% or less. Any higher and I'll wimp out too. Epic rides dont include those in the rain.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm on the fence about it. I dont' feel like I've got enough miles under my belt this year yet, but I don't know. I've not got many "big" rides in, just shorter intense rides. I can tell I'm getting into form again quickly, but I'm worried about it not being enough. I'm hoping that being 21yo. will pull me through.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I missed out on mt mitchell so I'm on the fence about it also. I do like the fact that it starts and ends in the same place so you don't get the transportation hassles.
Lou.


----------



## |brake-out| (Feb 23, 2004)

*Planning*

I did this ride last year and I thought it was great.....but whoever the bonehead was that put it on mother's day weekend this year needs to just give it up. I like riding, but I've only got one mom.


----------



## bill105 (Mar 19, 2003)

the metric option turn off is late in the ride. there is a sag stop there too. just do the ride to that sag stop and see how you feel if youre worried about doing the full 100. 

and mothers day is on sunday, the ride is saturday. plenty of time to show mom the appreciation she deserves and do a century!

or just do what i do and break the ride down mentally. a 70 mile ride of hiding and sucking wheel followed by 30 miles of intense suffering!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Aargh. They're full.  
Only have myself to blame, I missed Mitchell too. Guess I'll do Marion.
Lou.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*I'll be there.*



bill105 said:


> Final call for 3s3m. Whos going? Whos wimping out and why?
> 
> My buds all have excuses for bagging it this year but the early registration is on a record setting pace.
> 
> I'll be there on one condition...that the weather forecast at intellicast has the chance of rain at 30% or less. Any higher and I'll wimp out too. Epic rides dont include those in the rain.


Rain, snow, sleet or hail. I'll be there. THe last time I did it was '02 and it rained almost the whole time. It was stil a great ride. Nothing like coming down Lookout in about 10 yrds of visibility with a line of cars waiting behind you . My buddy Dave and me will be coming in from PA! (His mom-in-law lives in Chattanooga, so he can kill 2 birds w/1 stone, if you know what I mean.) Unfortunately that leaves me out of a free room so I got a motel room. If anyone needs a place to stay, PM me. The hotel is about 12 miles from the ride start.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

i'll be there flyin' the RBR tribal kit. you guys look me up. we're hitting taco mac that night for dinner and refreshments. bring clothes for ANY weather, it's a strange thing, but it does happen. agree w/kram59 about '02, it was nasty. many got pulled off the route on that one, luckily (?) i made the cutoff. flooding, rain, thick fog, yeck. and 30 yards for an "emergency stop" on lookout mt.  

btw this ride is ALWAYS on the first saturday of may, it just happens to be mom's day weekend this year. or something like that.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll be wearing the RBR "US Postal" kit. I'll see you there,hopefully. Dinner sounds good, since I'll be staying in the motel rather than Dave's mom-in-laws.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, I'm definately out. I missed pre-registering and they're full now. I guess that's just a sign I wasn't ready for a century this season yet. Maybe next year... You guys have a safe and fun ride!


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Something to keep in mind. . . This year the Four Bridges Art Festival has moved from the North Chattanooga side of town to the the covered area the 3S3M has started from the last few years. I do not know what kind of mess there will be for the start but I imagine it will be a big freakin' cluster during the day when all the bike riders are finishing up with all the Art Festival folks driving and walking around with art in their heads.

It will be a good ride, regardless (for some reason, ever since reading a certain thread here, I always want to say irregardless). I will also be in RBR tribal. . . because it makes me go faster. . . just like light, aero-dynamic wheels. 

See you guys Saturday!


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I'll be there as well.*

3 state jersey on my back and the '02 5900 between my legs,can't get the nerve up to ride the C50. See you there!


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Taco Mac Sounds Like A Plan*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> i'll be there flyin' the RBR tribal kit. you guys look me up. we're hitting taco mac that night for dinner and refreshments. bring clothes for ANY weather, it's a strange thing, but it does happen. agree w/kram59 about '02, it was nasty. many got pulled off the route on that one, luckily (?) i made the cutoff. flooding, rain, thick fog, yeck. and 30 yards for an "emergency stop" on lookout mt.
> 
> btw this ride is ALWAYS on the first saturday of may, it just happens to be mom's day weekend this year. or something like that.


We spent most of the day painting/riding the course today. Weather for Saturday looks MUCH BETTER than last years drizzle. Thinking of multiple post-ride pints at Taco Mac might just get my legs to ignore the burn that the climb up Burkhalter Gap always seems to produce. A little pre-post-ride warm up will begin for me at the finish linr with the complimentary pizza & beer. We will look for all you guys before the start. Maybe we can get a photo to show every one else what they are missing....Be Safe.....


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't forget the massages. (Well, after pizza, beer, and a massage -not necessarily in that order!, I may not want to do anything!)


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey, any of you guys staying over interested in riding Sunday morning, too? As long as your here. . . I know a nice little hill. . . the 3S3M ride goes all the way around it but not up it. I think they even race up it in the late summer / early fall. Nice view, pretty good roads, it is sort of not too steep.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*I'd love to, but I gotta head back.*



deadlegs said:


> Hey, any of you guys staying over interested in riding Sunday morning, too? As long as your here. . . I know a nice little hill. . . the 3S3M ride goes all the way around it but not up it. I think they even race up it in the late summer / early fall. Nice view, pretty good roads, it is sort of not too steep.


I'm quite surprised that my wife let me go over mom's day weekend, so I'd better not push my luck!


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*With Or Without The Pump Station Climb ?*



deadlegs said:


> Hey, any of you guys staying over interested in riding Sunday morning, too? As long as your here. . . I know a nice little hill. . . the 3S3M ride goes all the way around it but not up it. I think they even race up it in the late summer / early fall. Nice view, pretty good roads, it is sort of not too steep.


Racoon Mtn is a really nice course. The Pump Station climb though takes it to another level of suffering. Depending on how much carb replenishment I do post ride at Taco Mac>Big Rvver>Pisa Pizza>Mellow Mushroom. We live about three miles from the top of the tough climb on 299. It was less than two weeks ago I got to suffer on this very same course at race pace. My legs/lungs already dread the River Gorge race in September. I can probally round up 3-4 people to ride if you can wait till the afternoon to ride....?


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I have to go visit my Mom in the afternoon so I have to be off the bike by 11:30 or so. I was planning on riding over from Lookout, meeting any takers at the Bilo in Lookout Valley, then riding over to and up Raccoon from the river.


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

I'm there doing the 100.

I graduate law school on Sunday at 2:00! This is my celebratory ride...my friends and family think I am crazy!

My only goal is to be able to walk the line Sunday.

Can't wait - this will be my second century.

PS - When I lived in the 'Nooga a few years back there were bumper stickers floating around that read "Friends Don't Let Friends Drink At Taco-Mac" I always thought it was funny.

LP

I'll be the skinny guy in wool on the green IF Club Racer.


----------

